# surf impossible sur IMAC G4



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

Salut à tous,

tout nouveau dans le monde du mac, notamment sur IMAC pour son coté vintage et pratique, je l'ai acheté uniquement pour surfer et ecouter de la musique.

Je me suis trouvé un cd 10.4 tiger apres avoir vu certains conseils ici, installation impeccable, j'ai un imac tout propre

seulement pour surfer c'est une veritable galere, lent et 90% du temps j'ai un message d'erreur me disant qu'il est impossible d'acceder au serveur

mon Imac g4 a un processeur 700mhs et 256mo de ram
je me dis que je devrais peut etre le passer à 2go mais j'aimerais avoir vos conseils avant de faire quelques achats

j'arrive à afficher google mais je ne vais pas beaucoup plus loin, j'ai configuré la connection en automatique, j'ai reussi à faire une premiere mise à jour des applis mais au bout de 4 ou 5 fois

serait-ce un probleme de memoire ou de configuration de la connection ?

d'avance merci


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour
Pour moi , c'est une pièce de collection.
Inutile de faire des frais sur cette machine.


----------



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

merci pour ta reponse

pourtant j'ai vu que certains s'en servaient pour surfer, et à l'epoque ça devait fonctionner puisque modem interne et un navigateur internet ?

je ne peux vraiment rien faire ?

merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Je ne pense pas, OS et surtout les navigateurs que tu trouverais ne sont plus compatibles avec de très très très nombreux sites et cerise sur le gâteau plus aucune aucune sécurité.
Sans compter que de nombreuses pages web demandent plus de RAM que tu ne pourrais en fournir.
Ton iMac doit dater de2001/2002.


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,



zoilgust a dit:


> pourtant j'ai vu que certains s'en servaient pour surfer


peux-tu donner un lien car surfer avec un iMac de 2004 minimum, Tiger et 256 MB de RAM cela m'intéresse (pour le fun), merci. 

mon iMac G5 17" 2005 chauffait à mort, soufflait comme un phoque en rut avec 2,5 GB de RAM et Leopard en 2013 avant que la brave alimentation épuisée ne calanche (avec Safari et Firefox standard). 

je le garderais à ta place pour la musique, photos etc.


----------



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

je vais essayer un autre navigateur, je pense que safari est un peu à l'ouest mais je n'osais pas le dire


----------



## dandu (9 Janvier 2020)

C'est pas Safari le problème, c'est juste que ça a plus de 15 ans. Les sites sécurisés ne passeront pas, le navigateur est vieux, la machine lente.

Mais même avec un Firefox récent, ça va pas changer grand chose : la machine manque de puissance. Comme tu pourras pas regarder de vidéos YouTube, etc. L'informatique évolue moins vite qu'à une époque, mais tout de même : pour utiliser confortablement des trucs modernes, faut pas aller au-delà de 10 ans (et je suis gentil).

Parce que même si des gens utilisaient évidemment ça pour surfer, y a quand même un truc : le web évolue. Y a aussi des gens qui surfaient sur des Macintosh SE/30, en suivant le raisonnement.

Pour la musique, c'est déjà plus utilisable, vu que l'écoute de musique a pas tellement changé en 15 ans, en tout cas si on reste sur des fichiers classiques. Mais faut pas espérer utiliser les offres de streaming modernes.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Tu ne pourras pas installer un navigateur récent, pas plus qu'un OS récent.


----------



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

rha zut .... bon si au moins je peux uiliser itunes et safari pour aller sur marmiton de temps en temps (lol) ça me va, il n'est prevu que pour ça d'ailleur .... 

avant que je reinstalle tout j'avais 2 systemes, un vieux d'origine, et un 10.3 de memoire, ou 10.2, et suivant ce forum j'ai vu que tiger 10.4 pouvait passer, ce qui est effectivement le cas, et je ne le trouve pas si lent que ça pour les requêtes diverses

mais vu que je suis un peu tetu meme si j'ai bien pris note de vos avis je vais tenter quelques trucs, sinon j'en prendrais un plus recent ....pfffff


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> sinon j'en prendrais un plus recent ....pfffff


parfaite solution judicieuse.
en fait tu envisageais peut-être d'utiliser un Mac plus âgé que toi , ce qui est sympa ma foi, hélas pour moi cette option est impossible , bonne continuation.


----------



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

plus agé que moi ça commence à faire vieux  peut etre un oric atmos et encore ...

c'est pour son design que je l'ai choisi


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

mais ton profil indique


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> c'est pour son design que je l'ai choisi



ah! tu dois avoir un iMac Tournesol alors !


----------



## sifoto (9 Janvier 2020)

Si tu ajoutes de la mémoire (1Go minimum) tu peux utiliser TenFourFox qui te permettra d'afficher les pages les plus récentes, par contre c'est pas rapide 

https://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/

Si tu peux installer Leopard, c'est encore mieux car il est possible d'installer Webkit pour Safari qui est plus rapide que TenFourFox

https://sourceforge.net/p/leopard-webkit/wiki/Home/

https://sourceforge.net/projects/leopard-webkit/files/


----------



## zoilgust (9 Janvier 2020)

Oui c’est un tournesol, en effet je ne l’ai pas précisé, désolé 

Et je n’ai pas 15ans mais plutôt 41 

Pour l’ios je n’y connais pas grand chose en mac, j’ai mis au pif

Je vais tenter le lien pour tenfourfox et trouver une barrette mémoire, j’ai envi d’avoir de l’espoir


----------



## Yuls (10 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> Je vais tenter le lien pour tenfourfox et trouver une barrette mémoire, j’ai envi d’avoir de l’espoir



Je ne sais pas si t'as pris en compte ce qui a été déjà dit, mais rends-toi à l'évidence que cette machine n'est plus du tout dans le coup en 2020 pour l'usage que tu souhaitais en fait au départ, tu parles de barrette mémoire, ce n'est pas ça qui va améliorer les choses, et encore une carte SD à la place du disque dur d'origine, pas sur non plus que ça suffise


----------



## zoilgust (10 Janvier 2020)

sisi j'ai pris en compte les contraintes
j'ai fait quelques essais ce matin et hier soir, les sites leger passent bien, je vais faire des recherches plus poussées et trouver une solution

je roule en voiture plus ancienne que moi (pour le coup) au quotidien, faut juste apprendre à s'en servir, elles sont depassées mais peuvent encore faire le boulot si on sait comment faire avec

pour ce tournesol je me dis que juste surfer sans trop lui en demander ça ne doit pas etre impossible, habitué des vieux coucou coté pc j'ai deja reussi à faire quelque chose des vieux tromblons, apres c'est peut etre different avec les mac qui ont des contraintes ou aspects differents ?
bon, en tout cas vos avis me servent à me dire que je vais peut etre me galerer un peu, mais j'adore ça ...


----------



## dandu (10 Janvier 2020)

En dehors des possibilités techniques, y a de vraies contraintes (enfin, soucis) de sécurité. Travailler avec de vieux OS contenant des failles, des sites qui ne passeront pas en https, etc., c'est une mauvaise idée. Et cette absence de sécurité risque de poser des soucis avec pas mal de sites, vu que dans pas mal de cas, le https, qui devient plus ou moins obligatoire, passera pas. 

J'ai surfé sur un Mac Classic de 1990 assez récemment, mais y a pas grand chose d'accessible en pratique.


----------



## litobar71 (10 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> safari pour aller sur marmiton de temps en temps


je suis allé chez marmiton qui est en https avec Mojave et son Safari, une fois avec et une fois sans bloqueur de publicité.
relance de Safari après le changement d'activation du bloqueur.

clics sur les 6 items à la suite en page d'accueil de *Aujourd'hui* à *Recette au hasard* pour connaitre la consommation de RAM.
avec bloqueur 200Mo
sans bloqueur 400Mo, la publicité de Recette au hasard est importante et génère 100Mo à elle seule.
je sais bien que c'est un chouïa empirique, que je ne suis plus sous Tiger avec mon G5, mais je te déconseille les recettes au hasard (publicités vêtements féminins entre autres) si tu n'as pas de bloqueur.


----------



## sifoto (10 Janvier 2020)

Alors c'est vrai que c'est bien lent mais c'est jouable avec 1 Go de ram.
Ici quelques capture avec un Powerbook G4 à 1 GHz et 2 Go de ram, surf avec TenFourFox sous Leopard.





Macg





Apple





Météo France





Météo France + Chasseur d'Images





Météo France + Chasseur d'Images + YouTube


----------



## zoilgust (11 Janvier 2020)

bonjour à tous,

je vous repond actuelement avec mon IMAC ...
apres avoir installé tenfourfox j'ai pu aller surfer certes de maniere un peu lente pour l'instant mais il y a eu une grosse avancée, merci à celui qui m'a donné le lien
j'ai pu aller sur youtube, spotify et meme marmitton !!!

merci egalement à ceux qui m'ont confirmés qu'il etait possible d'en faire quelque chose.
pour les autres eh bien ....je reste avec mon coté positif, ne le prenez pas mal mais j'ai beaucoup bossé en r&d et j'ai souvent été confronté à des gens qui disaient "ce n'est pas possible", bien souvent ils se trompaient, me tromper n'est pas un soucis, par contre ne pas essayer me pose probleme

je roule en voiture ancienne comme deja evoqué, et je roule moins vite que les autres, les autres roulent plus vite que les limitations, j'arrive au meme endroit mais un peu plus lentement, bref

par contre je vais avoir besoin d'une barette memoire, là j'ai egalement besoin de vous, j'ai regardé un peu mais je ne suis pas certain de mon coup, je posterais un lien avec ce que j'ai trouvé et si vous pouvez me confirmer que c'est la bonne ce serait top

il faut maintenant que je trouve le moniteur qui affiche l'utilisation de la memoire, et egalement trouver comment changer le fuseau horaire, je suis aux etats unis malgré avoir mis le fuseau apple europe

merci !!


----------



## dandu (11 Janvier 2020)

Faut lancer moniteur d'activité dans le dossier Utilitaire des applications.

Malgré tout, faut bien se rendre compte que d'un point de vue de la sécurité c'est une mauvaise idée, pour pleins de raisons, tant pour ce que tu vas faire sur la machine que pour celles présentes sur le même réseau. Le fait que ce soit lent, c'est logique, c'est une machine qui a pas loin de 20 ans, et qui à l'époque était déjà basée sur une architecture vieillissante.


----------



## zoilgust (11 Janvier 2020)

à mon av_is c'est ok d'apres mes recherches, vous pouvez confirmer ?









						512Mo RAM Mémoire Apple iMac G4 700Mhz - Flat Panel (PC133)  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour 512Mo RAM Mémoire Apple iMac G4 700Mhz - Flat Panel (PC133) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




ps : je roule parfois en 2cv, qui est loin d'etre aux normes en terme de securité, j'ai donc l'habitude  mais merci de me prevenir, je ne vais pas faire d'achats sur ce g4_


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> à mon av_is c'est ok d'apres mes recherches, vous pouvez confirmer ?_


C'est la bonne barrette.
C'est dommage d'avoir choisit celui-là, la première série, à 700MHz est la moins puissante.
Sans aller jusqu'au dernier en 20" à 1.25GHz, on trouve facilement des 17" à 1GHz qui peuvent aller à 2Go de RAM et qui fonctionne sous Leopard (avec Leopard-Webkit pour surfer).

Le 700MHz est limité à 1Go de RAM, il y a 2 slot RAM mais un seul est accessible par l'utilisateur, d'origine.
Avec 256Mo, soit il a 2 barrettes de 128Mo et en changeant celle qui est accessible par une 512Mo (une 144-pin SO-DIMM PC133, celle de ton lien) tu iras à 640Mo, soit il a une barrette de 256Mo et le slot accessible est vide et avec la barrette 512Mo de ton lien tu iras à 768Mo.

Pour passer à 1Mo il faut démonter la carte mère pour changer l'autre par une 512Mo (ce n'est pas le même type de barrette, c'est une 168-pin DIMM PC133).


----------



## zoilgust (12 Janvier 2020)

ah super, merci

dans les infos il est dit que j'ai un emplacement de libre, donc ça va pouvoir se monter
j'ai pu trouver le moniteur d'activité, il me dit également que je suis au bout des 128mo ...

et oui, le 700mhz c'est dommage mais c'était une question de budget, très bon état pour 60€, au final la barette memoire coute deja la moitié du prix 

je pense que je prendrais un plus performant sous peu, mais pour l'instant priorité à la maison juste achetée


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> ah super, merci
> 
> dans les infos il est dit que j'ai un emplacement de libre, donc ça va pouvoir se monter
> j'ai pu trouver le moniteur d'activité, il me dit également que je suis au bout des 128mo ...



Ok, j'étais pas sûr sur le modèle avec 256Mo. Donc la barrette 256Mo est une 168-pin DIMM PC133, et il faut retirer la carte mère pour la changer par une 512Mo pour arriver à 1Go (avec celle que tu vas ajouter).
En ajoutant seulement la 512Mo SO-DIMM trouvé sur eBay dans l'emplacement accessible, tu auras 768Mo, c'est déjà pas mal si tu ne veux pas l'ouvrir complètement.


----------



## zoilgust (12 Janvier 2020)

oui, je vais tester avec 768mo et voir si le soucis de lenteur vient veritablement du manque de memoire, je suis quasi certain que oui

ok pour l'info si je souhaite passer à 1go, je vous tiens au courant ! merci encore


----------



## sifoto (12 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> oui, je vais tester avec 768mo et voir si le soucis de lenteur vient veritablement du manque de memoire, je suis quasi certain que oui



Oui la mémoire en plus vas améliorer la vitesse de surf mais ça restera tout de même lent avec ce type de machine.
Le pire se sont malheureusement les vidéos, pubs et animations qui mangent beaucoup de ressources.


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2020)

Perso, j'ai pas vraiment fait de différence entre 128 +512 et 512 + 512.
Mais le Web a bien évolué, et TenFourFox n'existait pas…


----------



## zoilgust (12 Janvier 2020)

Je serais patient 

La différence n’en devrait pas être fulgurante mais ce sera juste un peu moins pire !!!


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2020)

Je parlais d'une barrette de 512 à la place de la 128 qu'il faut démonter.
J'avais déjà la 512.
Donc là tu vas partir avec ma config d'origine.

Je disais que le 2*512 ne changeait pas tellement de cette config 128+512.

Là, je vois avec mon Mini G4@1,2GHz et 1Go de Ram que ça fonctionne sans anicroche avec TFF.
Mais le proc est avec 500GHz de plus et il y a 232Mo de plus en Ram


----------



## zoilgust (12 Janvier 2020)

Au temps pour moi, j’ai lu en travers


----------



## dandu (13 Janvier 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> oui, je vais tester avec 768mo et voir si le soucis de lenteur vient veritablement du manque de memoire, je suis quasi certain que oui
> 
> ok pour l'info si je souhaite passer à 1go, je vous tiens au courant ! merci encore



Sur un G4, le problème est pas la mémoire, même si ça peut (un peu) aider. C'est juste que t'as un monocoeur lent avec une architecture datée (même quand il est sorti, d'ailleurs). On peut pas faire de miracle la dessus malheureusement.


----------



## zoilgust (14 Janvier 2020)

ayé, j'ai 768mo, la difference se sent bien quand meme !!
oui, c'est vieux, un peu lent, mais qu'est-ce que je suis content !!
il m'en faut peu me direz vous, donc surfer de maniere simple sur un g4 700mhz c'est possible, en etant patient et comprehensif, de toute façon meme les modernes je les trouvent trop lent ... donc quitte à etre lent autant savoir pourquoi  parce que ça date de 2003 ...voir moins ? j'en sais rien en fait, mais merci à vous


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Janvier 2020)

Quand on aime, on est patient, c'est quand même le plus bel iMac fabriqué par Apple  

Le Tournesol 700MHz est sorti en janvier 2002.





						iMac G4 700 (Flat Panel) Specs (iMac Flat Panel, M8672LL/A*, PowerMac4,2, M6498, 1873): EveryMac.com
					

Technical specifications for the iMac G4 700 (Flat Panel). Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, price and more.




					everymac.com


----------



## PJG (15 Janvier 2020)

Il faut compter moins de 30€ pour la barrette interne (la plus grande) et 10 € pour celle qui se trouve sous la plaque.
512Mo 144 broches
Celle-ci fonctionne très bien, j'en ai déjà acheté 5.  
Il ne faut pas oublier la pile, environ 4€ et la pâte thermique, si tu dois démonter la bête.


----------



## PJG (15 Janvier 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Si tu ajoutes de la mémoire (1Go minimum) tu peux utiliser TenFourFox qui te permettra d'afficher les pages les plus récentes, par contre c'est pas rapide


Je viens de tester sur un iMac Tournesol 17 pouces de 800MHz sous Leopard (LeopardAssit) 1Go de mémoire, on a largement le temps d'aller vérifier si le facteur est passé.
Le plus pénible, c'est l'ascenseur, le temps que les pages réagissent on peut lire le courrier que l'on vient de récupérer.  






Quelle belle machine quand même. Je viens d'en expédier deux cette semaine.


----------



## sifoto (15 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je viens de tester sur un iMac Tournesol 17 pouces de 800MHz sous Leopard (LeopardAssit) 1Go de mémoire, on a largement le temps d'aller vérifier si le facteur est passé.
> Le plus pénible, c'est l'ascenseur, le temps que les pages réagissent on peut lire le courrier que l'on vient de récupérer.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 151375
> ...




Toi qui est sou leopard, tu devrais installer "Leopard-webkit" qui est plus rapide que TenFouFox 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/leopard-webkit/files/

Un petit truc a installer qui facilite la lecture les vidéos WMV sur le web 

https://www.mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Flip4Mac_WMV.html


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Toi qui est sou leopard, tu devrais installer "Leopard-webkit" qui est plus rapide que TenFouFox
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/leopard-webkit/files/
> 
> ...



Sous Leopard, la différence est très net entre TFF et Webkit. Les pages se chargent 2 fois plus vite avec Webkit.
Pour charger cette page il faut 25/30 secondes avec TFF et seulement une dizaine avec Webkit (et je ne parle pas du Safari installé avec Leopard, rapide mais qui affiche n'importe quoi ;-)
C'est presque utilisable au quotidien ;-)

C'est un iMac 17" 1.25Ghz avec 2Mo de RAM et un SSD (un mSATA 64Go avec un adaptateur IDE) :


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2020)

Bizarre, mon Mini 1,2GHz et 1Go de Ram sous Leopard ne galère pas tant que ça avec TTF…

Le temps de chargement des pages de MacG est très bon (5s max)

Les expériences diffèrent pas mal on dirait…


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2020)

Autant pour moi, j'utilise plutôt Webkit, donc j'étais connecté avec mon user sur MacG et pas du coté TFF, du coup j'avais le chargement des pub en plus. J'essaierais sur d'autres sites.
Sur MacG, connecté des 2 cotés la différence est moins grande, mais Webkit est plus réactif, c'est net.
Une dizaine de secondes c'est jusqu'au chargement complet, la page s'affiche avant.
Essaie sur ton Mini si tu obtiens la même chose... Webkit est pas très gros, 50Mo.


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2020)

Il y a une solution plus efficace. Une connexion VNC sur un Mac récent (voire sur une VM sur un Mac récent), et hop tu surfes à toute vitesse sur ton iMac G4 !!!   


ok, je sors ...


----------

